# Web Easy 8 Browsing Problems.......



## nutter1976 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope someone can help me with this.

I bought the software Avanquest Web Easy 8 Professional to build a website as I am quite new to all of this. The site I produced is online and views absolutely fine in Internet Explorer. I then viewed it in both Safari and Firefox Mozilla and text is moving around and basically views different.

Does anyone know how to fix this? Is this something I can do within the programme or will I need to buy some other programme to fix it. I'm guessing its the way the html is made.

Please help

Many Thanks

Matt :4-dontkno


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Well.. its kind of backward, i know this don't help but it might help solve the problem.

Internet Explorer is wrong. (IE is known for breaking ALOT of websites, so it broke the site, however it seems to break in the way you hoped)

Firefox and Safari will show you the TRUE look of your website. when loaded by a proper browser.


----------

